# [Chinese NR] Yinghao Wang - 1.91 2×2 Average



## hubingjushi (Mar 23, 2016)

@Shanghai Spring 2016

(4.14) 2.57 1.41 1.75 (1.28) 
avg=1.91 


Counting a 2.57 was soooooo bad

Anyway, Congratulation!


----------



## asacuber (Mar 23, 2016)

1.77 w/o +2 
oh well gj!


----------



## Berd (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice! Do you know full eg?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 23, 2016)

Hope he gets AsR soon, he's been a top solver for so long and clearly deserves it :s

This is still nice in the meantime though!


----------

